# Substrat - Kieskörnung



## drzero (15. Feb. 2012)

Hallo liebe Hobby-Gartenteich Gemeinde,

Beschäftige mich gerade mit der Planung bzw. Wahl des Teichsubstrates.
Bin hier im Forum schon auf etliche Beiträge gestossen,
indenen manche Teichbenutzer über grosse Algenprobleme
bei Kies-Substrat sprechen.
Schmutz dringt in die Leerräume ein, Algenwachstum und grünwerden des Kieses.
Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage ab welcher Körnung des Kieses
wir von diesem Problem sprechen?
Ich selbst tendiere im moment zur Kieslösung in der Körnung 2-4mm.
Da ich auch in meinem Teich Kois einsetzen möchte, und diese doch
stark gründeln können, würde bei einer Sand-Substrat Lösung
eine enorme Wassertrübung aufkommen?! Oder nicht?

Was hält ihr denn davon. Von der Kieskörnung 2-4mm
in Bezug auf Algenwachstumsförderung bzw. Wassertrübung
durch aufwühlen der Fische?



Gruss


----------



## Joerg (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Substrat - Kieskörnung*

Ich habe eine Körnung von 2mm. Probleme mit Algen gibt es bei mir nicht, da die obere Schicht ständig abgelutscht wird. Er sieht oben aus wie neu. 
In den tieferen Schichten, bilden sich aber sauerstoffarme Zonen aus.


----------



## Findling (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Substrat - Kieskörnung*

Hallo,

also ich habe eine Körnung von 2 - 8 mm bei mir im Teich und würde das auch wieder so machen.

Je feiner das Material - kleiner die Körnung - desto größer die von Joerg erwähnte Wahrscheinlichkeit sauerstoffarmer Zonen.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## drzero (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Substrat - Kieskörnung*

Danke fuer die Antworten. 
Aber was kann ich unter sauerstoffarmen Bereichen verstehen?


----------



## Joerg (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Substrat - Kieskörnung*

Ist die Schichtdicke groß genug, werden darin Bakterien leben, die ohne Sauerstoff Stickstoff abbauen.
Der Kies wird dort schwarz und modrig. Keime könnten sich darin auch ansiedeln.
Wenn du darin stocherst, steigen unangenehme Gase auf.

Ansich sind anaerobe Zonen nicht unbedingt gefährlich, solange sie so bleiben.


----------



## Klausile (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Substrat - Kieskörnung*

Hi,
ich habe in meinem Teich Sand mit 0-2 mm Körnung.
Da kann nichts eindringen und die Karpfen können schön drin wühlen.
Groben Kies würde ich nicht verwenden , der war im Vorgängerteich - Riesen-Sauerei bis das alles ausgeräumt war.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Moonlight (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Substrat - Kieskörnung*

Also ich würde keinen Kies (egal in welcher körnung) in einen Koi-Teich einbringen.
Nicht nur dass sich dort Aeromonas vermehren können ... Kieskörnchen können sich auch im Koi festsetzen ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO0_TA-1O2I


Mandy


----------



## drzero (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Substrat - Kieskörnung*

@Klausile

Bei deiner benutzten Körnung von 0-2mm
entsteht keine Trübung wenn die Karpfen gründeln?


@all

Die anaeroben Zonen, so wie ich es verstehe, hängt ab von der Schichtdicke, oder nicht?
Wenn man nun Ufermatten als Unterbau hat, diese mit 2-3cm Substrat bedeckt, dürften diese
Zonen erst gar nicht entstehen. 

Gruss


----------



## karsten. (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Substrat - Kieskörnung*

Hallo

das mit den anaeroben Zonen zwischen den Kieseln braucht niemanden erschrecken

solange keine Schlammschichten den Grund bedecken , können diese Zonen sogar nützlich sein . 

mit ein Grund dafür 
(meine Ich) , 
dass mein Substrat im Laufe des Jahres immer wie geleckt aussah







mfG


----------



## Joerg (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Substrat - Kieskörnung*

Die anaeroben Zonen sind nicht zwingend gefährlich und können einen wichtigen Beitrag zur Filterung darstellen.
Etwas Aufwand bedeutet es, den Kies vom BA fernzuhalten und diesen daraus zu entfernen.

Das mit "2-3cm Substrat bedeckt" funktioniert 2-3 Tage, danach haben die Koi alles so sortiert, wie sie es mögen. 

Der Kies wird ständig ins Maul genommen, abgelutscht und dann irgendwo ausgespuckt. Eine dünne Schicht geziehlt aufzubringen geht also nicht. Mit der Zeit wird alles eben am Boden liegen.

Ich kenne die möglichen Gefahren, möchte meinen Koi aber nicht den Spass am gründeln nehmen. Aufgewirbelt wird bei meinem 2mm AQ Kies so gut wie nichts.


----------



## drzero (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Substrat - Kieskörnung*

@ Joerg

mit welcher Schichtdicke arbeitest du denn?
Und hast du deinen BA irgendwie geschützt gegen eindringen von Kies?
Oder was heisst "etwas Aufwand"??


----------



## Klausile (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Substrat - Kieskörnung*

Hi, 

auch wenn die Koi alles umgraben entsteht keine Trübung bei mir. Allerdings verschwindet ständig etwas vom Substat im Bodenablauf - aber bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts nachgefüllt.
Ich würde jeden neuen Teich mit dem gleichen Substrat wieder ausstatten.

Gruß Klaus


----------

